# Poling Platform/Casting Platform Dimensions



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

My CastingPillar standard platform is 18 inch at the front, 23.5 at the rear, 15 inches tall. Call me if you have more information.

Joe


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

Joe-
Thanks for the dimensions, I appreciate it. What boat did you base these off of?


Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Josh,

I'll check both of my platforms tomorrow and post up the dimensions. I know that you can get the casting platform from Bluepoint for $350 & shipping,(minus seadek) at least that is what they charged my buddy's wife for his Christmas present!!!!
Mike


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Mike. I have a fellow fireman thats going to weld me up a poling and casting platform for the cost of materials (~$100) + an xbox that I havent used in years (never really used it to begin with, come to think of it). He spent a decade working for a marine welder here in town so it should be good. 

Thanks for all the help guys!


Josh


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Josh,

My dimensions are as follows:

Casting Platform:
19.5" at front, 25.5"at rear, 18" deep/long, 13" tall

Poling Platform:
Legs are 39" apart at the deck. At the deck the front and rear feet are 8" apart at the top they are 14" apart, there is a support about 14.5" up the legs. The actual platform (where you stand) is 18" x 34"

Hope this helps, if it confuses you let me know and I'll get some pictures posted of the platforms.

Mike


----------

